# Tobiano Colour Class - What are they judging?



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello, 

I am planning on taking my (almost) yearling filly in a few halter classes this spring. One of the shows has a tobiano colour class and notes that 75% is judged based on colour and 25% on conformation. Now, I understand that part, but what are they judging for colour? I have seen here and there that the ideal white to colour ratio is approximately 50:50 and that's what they would be looking for as far as colour goes - Am I correct in this? My filly is about 90:10 white to colour lol, but I was thinking of entering her in the class for experience anyways, I just wanted a more clear picture of what the class was actually about.


----------

